# Excel: Compile Error in Hidden Module



## sdblouch (May 31, 2007)

Each time I open and then again when I close I get a pop up window titled: Microscope Visual Basic and it reads "Compile Error in Hidden Module: DistMon". I click on OK and Excel proceeds to open or close as the case may be. How do I get rid of this annoying pop up?


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The cause and solution is here. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307410
Although it applies to earlier Windows versions, I think it still applies to your problem.


----------



## sdblouch (May 31, 2007)

Solved. Thanks kiwiguy.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Pleased it worked!


----------

